

How The Zetas Cartel Took Over Mexico With Walkie-Talkies - csandreasen
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/radio-tecnico-how-zetas-cartel-took-over-mexico-walkie-talkies

======
mschuster91
Hmm... interesting the NSA wasn't there to help - by doing the same the Zetas
did, kidnapping their radio relays so that the relays provide information to
law enforcement.

